# Garden progress



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Being my first time growing anything I'm really keeping an eye on things and keeping track of the progress.

Right now the squash and cukes are rockin and the banana peppers are bearing some peppers and growing each day. The japs and cayennes are blooming but no peppers yet. Maters are doing the same with a few blooms but no fruit yet.

Here is a picture of the garden the weekend I planted and the squash that's going nuts. It's the very far left plant in the first picture.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Will your squash variety you have grow up on that trellis? nice garden


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure if this is the "official" progress photo thread but here are a few pics of my little spot. 

























EDIT: The plants aren't dried out/wilted, the darn wind was blowing about 25 yesterday and had the leaves turned over.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

> Will your squash variety you have grow up on that trellis?


Not sure. I put them there to keep the dog from accidentally tramlping and plants. She's good at staying out of the garden but very once in a while a squirrel on the fence gets her attention.

The cukes have taken to them well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dang you sprouted a hybrid shiner. When I get those to sprout then I'll be a Master Gardener. LOL. Your garden looks good. Mines doing fine but I hate saying anything because it will jinxs me.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tomatoes are coming along, jalapenos are starting to grow faster, Zuchinni is doing good but my yellow squash seems to be taking its time. Not sure why. I think that last surprise freeze slow them down. Last picture is red potatoes. I am excited about those. First time to grow potatoes.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Just harvested my first batch of Green Beans.
Started them from seed, Bush Contender.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Harvested my first white squash and green beans yesterday. My spinach is starting to bolt so its almost done. I have butternut and acorn squash on those plants and my maters are loaded. The peppers are coming along. I should have plenty of them in a few weeks.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

chuck leaman said:


> Harvested my first white squash and green beans yesterday. My spinach is starting to bolt so its almost done. I have butternut and acorn squash on those plants and my maters are loaded. The peppers are coming along. I should have plenty of them in a few weeks.


I only have one tomato, lots of blooms starting. No squash yet...You use miracle grow when watering?


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I use Garret Juice Plus once a week as a foliare spray. 1oz/1 gal H20. I decided to go organic with anything I grow, including my lawn.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I only have one tomato, lots of blooms starting. No squash yet...You use miracle grow when watering?


Nope. No Miracle Grow. I put in 2 yards of mushroom compost before I put in the Fall garden last year and this January I changed out the shavings in the chicken coop and added all the old stuff to the veggie garden. I let it sit for a couple of weeks before the spinach went in. A cover crop of purple hull, black eyed, and cream peas will go in after the squash and maters are done. I am planting okra where the spinach and lettuce are now.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Good to know that my peppers aren't the only ones lagging a bit.

Lookin good fellas!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Fish Emulsion for fertilizing my gardens. I use it on my trees & bamboo as well. I've never used Miracle Grow. Is Miracle grow a man made product ? What makes MG so popular just curious.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I'm a big fan of Fish Emulsion for fertilizing my gardens. I use it on my trees & bamboo as well. I've never used Miracle Grow. Is Miracle grow a man made product ? What makes MG so popular just curious.


I always do what i can to the soil before anything is planted and just have always sprayed the leaves on everything with MG. Thats just how i roll in the garden


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I'm a big fan of Fish Emulsion for fertilizing my gardens. I use it on my trees & bamboo as well. I've never used Miracle Grow. Is Miracle grow a man made product ? What makes MG so popular just curious.


I think that the popularity of MG is that they have different formulas for different plants (i.e. "acid loving") and it can be used foliar, or in the ground. Fast acting as well. Very versatile stuff.

However, I'm with you on the fish emulsion. It can, and does, everything that MG does except for the pH adjustments. I think that fish emulsion has a lot more trace elements than MG has as well. I make my own in 5 gallon buckets of fish emulsion. I use ground up leaves, aged sawdust, and molasses with the fish scraps to help control the odor, but it still smells bad. The garden isn't anywhere near the house though so I'm OK with the smell because it works so well. Plus it is free! The smell helps to keep the deer out of the area as well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> I think that the popularity of MG is that they have different formulas for different plants (i.e. "acid loving") and it can be used foliar, or in the ground. Fast acting as well. Very versatile stuff.
> 
> However, I'm with you on the fish emulsion. It can, and does, everything that MG does except for the pH adjustments. I think that fish emulsion has a lot more trace elements than MG has as well. I make my own in 5 gallon buckets of fish emulsion. I use ground up leaves, aged sawdust, and molasses with the fish scraps to help control the odor, but it still smells bad. The garden isn't anywhere near the house though so I'm OK with the smell because it works so well. Plus it is free! The smell helps to keep the deer out of the area as well.


I like Bat Guama too. I know where to get it for free but don't do Houston anymore. I just fertilized my gardens yesterday with F E . I just mixs 2 tablespoons of FM to a gallon of water. Then pour it around the plants. Have you ever sprayed it on the leaves? I was gonna try it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

My maters, squash and pepper plants are looking pitiful. They were all blooming and thriving till the last little cold snap and boom. The flowers fell off, squash palnt leaves are turning yellow but living. I just want to start over.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Bat
My cuccs and squash got hit hard... But I kept after them with Garrett juice and keeping them watered without going over board....

They came back and out grew the damage....and are just now growing

I have 7 different kinds of tomatoes growing but only two with blooms....but they have good growth


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> .... I make my own in 5 gallon buckets of fish emulsion. I use ground up leaves, aged sawdust, and molasses with the fish scraps to help control the odor, but it still smells bad. ..


 A good Post hole digger (PHD) takes care of the smell....and the scavengers. I have literally hundreds of striped bass interred in my garden with only the PHD. Straight from the cleaning table to the garden....no fuss, no mess, no smell.

Agree, its better than MG.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> A good Post hole digger (PHD) takes care of the smell....and the scavengers. I have literally hundreds of striped bass interred in my garden with only the PHD. Straight from the cleaning table to the garden....no fuss, no mess, no smell.
> 
> Agree, its better than MG.


I figured i was the only one that buried left over bait and fish in my garden. Those bones really hurt in your hand during planting time. ouch


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yall must put the fish really deep. Every time I bury fish in my garden something digs it up. Haven't tried it for along time. I'll try again.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I like Bat Guama too. I know where to get it for free but don't do Houston anymore. I just fertilized my gardens yesterday with F E . I just mixs 2 tablespoons of FM to a gallon of water. Then pour it around the plants. Have you ever sprayed it on the leaves? I was gonna try it.


Depending of the original concentration of your fish emulsion, I would think that 2 tbls per gallon of water should be fine for a foliar spray. I don't use foliar spraying very often. The results are fast, but don't last very long. Basically used only to bridge the time from a plant needing fertilizer to the time that soil applied fertilizer kicks in. If I stay on top of the "in ground" fertilizer program, foliar feeding isn't ever needed.

Meadowlark: I also like the post hole burying of panfish. They seem to breakdown quicker than the heavy boned and thick headed fish do. Only the heads are usually around the next year, and they are kind of mushy. I have a lot colder soil than you do, so the breakdown time is a lot slower here.

Most of my burying is done before and after the growing season. I go with the homemade emulsion during the growing season. I've occasionally had skunk, ****, or fox get in the fenced area and dig the guts up. I don't mind so much if it is before or after the growing season.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Depending of the original concentration of your fish emulsion, I would think that 2 tbls per gallon of water should be fine for a foliar spray. I don't use foliar spraying very often. The results are fast, but don't last very long. Basically used only to bridge the time from a plant needing fertilizer to the time that soil applied fertilizer kicks in. If I stay on top of the "in ground" fertilizer program, foliar feeding isn't ever needed.
> 
> Meadowlark: I also like the post hole burying of panfish. They seem to breakdown quicker than the heavy boned and thick headed fish do. Only the heads are usually around the next year, and they are kind of mushy. I have a lot colder soil than you do, so the breakdown time is a lot slower here.
> 
> Most of my burying is done before and after the growing season. I go with the homemade emulsion during the growing season. I've occasionally had skunk, ****, or fox get in the fenced area and dig the guts up. I don't mind so much if it is before or after the growing season.


I have sprayed my tomatoe plants before. But I'm with you I just pour it on the ground. I think another reason I've quit burying fish is because I don't wanna attract chicken eaters. I found some FE thats made by Ferti lome that seems really concentrated & doesn't stink or my sinuses keep me from smelling it.


----------

